# Elfie - Ready To Move On Down The Road



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, everyone.

We've ascertained that Tiffnzac'smom is alive and well, but the evil Elfie and his moll have somehow caused her computer to crash.

I've agreed to be the go-between to set up the next phase of the journey. Looks like it's either Ellebeaux (to the south route) or Danaus29 (heading west). Tiffnzacsmom is near Unionville PA, and is willing to take a day's drive to deliver the goods.

Which one of you folks is ready for the hand-off? (I'll copy this message to PM for both Ellebeaux and Danaus29.)

Pony!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have a pm, Pony.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

And we have ELF MOVEMENT!!

<cue music in background>

The brave Danaus29 has accepted the Mission:Impossible challenge of meeting Tiffnzaksmom and will be continuing the Relay:Evil Elfie.

Danaus29, let us know when you're meeting up to do the pick up.

<fade music>

Good luck!

Pony!


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

I think this is awesome. Finally! I feel for Aintlifegrand, all excited about her missing evil elf and not even knowing if he was still alive. Thanks to everyone who stayed on top of it.

Danaus29, you have my admiration...and my prayers.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Pony said:


> And we have ELF MOVEMENT!!


I don't want to think about this phrase for any longer than necessary.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a suggestion, but maybe the person taking Elfie should give someone a phone number or something so this doesn't happen again? I was feeling pretty bad for ALG...

Michelle


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll have to call Monday, busy weekend and I really shouldn't be on the 'puter now. Anyway, phone numbers will be exchanged and I'll give my cell # to Pony. Seems like she's doing great in keeping things rolling. I'll also be checking the map to see who is in the Dayton or Lucasville area that wants to take over from there. I really don't want to keep _him_ for a month, but with gas prices my next trips will be livestock swaps and sales. Processor won't even open till mid April, so no trips to Mansfield in March.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

edayna and Scott are closest to you - PBPitcher isn\'t terribly far (near Lima).


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I know Scott's eager to participate...whatever works best. I'd enjoy the excuse to go for a drive and take a break from the work I'm supposed to be doing this week.  PM me if I can help. I'm in Springboro.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm still around too..


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

were in Clayton near Englewood/Vandalia ... our other place is west of Chillicothe so we can do a pickup from danuas as is conveinient ...will send some pm's with my contact numbers..

cool were excited !


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

" Originally Posted by Pony"
"And we have ELF MOVEMENT!!"



trixiwick said:


> I don't want to think about this phrase for any longer than necessary.


OMG I just got a mental image of Elf POOP 

I need a drink :buds:


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Abby Normal said:


> " Originally Posted by Pony"
> "And we have ELF MOVEMENT!!"
> OMG I just got a mental image of Elf POOP
> I need a drink :buds:


I don't think Elf POOP can be removed with anything less than a sand blaster....:buds:


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

So THAT'S what those little chunks of cement are! What a relief! (At least to the elves...)

Does this mean that cement mixers have diarrhea?

(Forgive me, I have four boys. We have developed bathroom humor to an art!)


----------



## Abby Normal (Dec 16, 2007)

I ain't saying anymore, I posted on snowman poop and had it deleted 

You guys are tough on rules here.......


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

I really don't want to hijack the thread, but I missed a bunch of it pre-crash so do not know ... Has Evil Elfie been to Dallas/Fort Worth yet? I'd like to get on the list of hosts for his honor if he's ever in the area. Or northeast Texas. I could handle company there, also.


doohap


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's official. Tomorrow Tiffnzacsmom and I are scheduled to meet at the local Wal-Mart for the handoff. Dd wants to keep him at least until this weekend. She thinks this is the coolest thing and wants to take some pics of his evilness at some local sights. He will not have his date with the concrete saw though. Dh finally got another job offer so the concrete place terminated him. I can get Elfie to either Scott or Edayna this weekend or the first weekend in April. (poultry swap in Eaton, Ohio. I'll go past both their places on my way there and back.) I'll let you all know his status after I get Elfie home tomorrow. Dh is hoping that the evil Elfie will counteract the evil black hole that has swallowed several items around here lately.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Why not hand him off to me...and I'll make sure he gets to Scott. Since Scott is a little bit north of me. I'll send you a PM with my info.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me, how about you, Scott?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll be out of town Friday night - Saturday evening, though, have to go to Columbus. I'm available part of Sunday or we can do it during the week.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You wouldn't happen to be attending the Gem and Jewelry Show would you? We're going Friday. 

Schedule during the week is difficult unless we do the exchange early, like around 10 am or so. What part of Sunday are you available?


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

It's all good !!!

i'm for whatever works !

My daughter is really excited! (me too)

:bouncy:

I pm'd PBpitcher ..we'll figure something out ...

thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My plans have had to change, I will be going through the Dayton area Saturday morning. (cousin in from Texas, haven't seen him in a few years). I don't really want to make 2 trips down there this weekend. Solutions??? I could either hold onto the evilness a week or so longer, hand him off to Scott who would then hand him to Edayna, meet Edayna in Columbus? What works for you guys?


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

were 5 mins from rt 70/rt 49 intersection .... what time will you be thru?

we are flexible ... If you want to meet up with Edayna thats fine too...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know. I'd have to let you know that day. Although plans seem to have to change again, and I am terribly sorry for the inconvenience, BUT I am not traveling down I-70 with 5 -10 inches of snow on the ground! Much as I love my cousin and hate to pass up the chance to see him I just WILL NOT drive that far with that much snow on the road. Let's put Elfie on hold until we see what the weather is like tomorrow. I have your number and I'll call you if we decide to make the trip. I've had enough of driving on snow so heavy you can't see the road for this year, and the thought of being between those barriers and a semi just totally freaks me out. Even dh (who comes from the Cleveland area and usually LOVES to drive in the snow) has refused to drive that far with that much snow on the road. We'll see what tomorrow brings, ok?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

If our schedules mean skipping me because it's easier to get together with Scott, that's OK. He seems a lot more flexible than I am. 

I have no idea what this weekend will bring. As far as I know we're still going to Columbus -- going to my daughter's cheer competition in Pickerington. Of course, if a blizzard hits, we might end up staying two nights instead of one! Or they might cancel the whole deal. Who knows?

Let's hope it's not as bad as they're saying it might be!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IF the snow is not as bad as predicted, we plan on going past Scott's location between 8 and 10 am on Saturday. 

Edayna, do you travel I-70? I could meet you at the Hilliard exit if the snow is bad and you end up having to stay. Unless your car will be too full for a 45 pound concrete elf, his lightweight ceramic girlfriend and their little suitcase. 

As stated before though. all things hang on the weather. I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

If you make the trip ...we'll be available ....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trip is cancelled for this weekend. Dh has to work and there is no way I am driving that far in this kind of snow. Bad enough going around town, but 97 miles, huh uh, no way. Even dd's trip to the gem and jewelry shop is postponed until Sunday. Maybe next weekend you guys can meet Elfie.

Duh, doesn't do any good if I don't hit the post button.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Next weekend is almost clear for us, we'll see.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

What's the update, Danaus? Making any trips in our direction anytime soon?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, big upheaval around here. Elfie kind of got sidelined. Planning on going through that area Saturday morning. Are you going to be home or in the area that day?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

We do have some things going on that day, but not all day. Just keep us updated about your plans. Scott? You want in on this?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Would you mind pm'ing me your phone number so I can let you know directly once our plans are more definite? I've got dozens of ducks to load in the van and how co-operative they are and how early we get up Saturday will determine the rest of the day.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

we'll be around saturday am .... whatever works out best for everybody ... tell me what I need to do and i'll be there with bells on !


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott seems to have more time than me -- my life is just too darn complicated already, I'll just let him handle it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, sorry you couldn't meet Elfie and Heidi.

Scott, I still have your number. But what is a good location for you along I-70 between Columbus and Preble County?


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

rt 70 and hoke rd is our exit.... there is a tsc and a wendys .... are you going to the fairgrounds ??? for an auction ???? that wouldn't be a bad spot either !

edayna ...would like to elf sit for a week ? we could run the critters down and pick them back up before we move them along ....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually the poultry swap at the Preble County fairgrounds. It is Sunday but you have to be set up really early. Most of the sales are done by noon. So we spend the night with Mom and Pop. Of course plans got changed yesterday. Dh has to work until 3:30 on Sat. We can't leave here till 4:00 pm. I'll give you a call when we get on I-70, about an hour from your place.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

how's about we pop over to eaton sunday morning and meet at the fairgounds? ... the girls have beeper duty with the horses sat afternoon and i was headed to ross county to cut brush and be a general nuisance to the area...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fine with me as of now. If the van blows up or something else happens I'll call you. Look for an extended light blue Ford van, and the aggrivated woman with too many 'scovies. Got to get everything loaded up today.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

Nice to meet you guys!!!

the cloud of evil has now engulfed our area !!!

who's next ????


north ? west ? south ?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please send him NORTH!

I can probably pick him up someplace the third week of May when I travel cross country WI to NC.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

tallpines said:


> Please send him NORTH!
> 
> I can probably pick him up someplace the third week of May when I travel cross country WI to NC.



Hey, now! Don't pass by us folks in IL! 

Pony!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Pony, please be logical. With all you have in the works right now, is it wise to let the demon spawn within a three-state radius of you? I only ask because I love you and want all these good things to come to fruition for you and Nick.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cloverbud said:


> Pony, please be logical. With all you have in the works right now, is it wise to let the demon spawn within a three-state radius of you? I only ask because I love you and want all these good things to come to fruition for you and Nick.



Well, yeah, I see what you're saying.... 

But don't YOU want to host him? We could gather all the Sisters and families and any other local HTers together, haul Elfie down to Chicago and take his pic in front of Wrigley Field (Paul wanted to see it anyway), and then have REAL hot dogs at Gene's and Jude's. 

Or not. 

Pony!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Pony said:


> Hey, now! Don't pass by us folks in IL!
> 
> Pony!


His Evilness is getting closer, Pony! He's crossing State lines tomorrow: leaving Ohio and coming to Indiana. Scott seems very anxious to deliver him to me!

Gee, our state is being criss-crossed by Obama, the Clintons and now Elfie!


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

this has all the makings of a really bad movie !!!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, I think if His Evilness graces our state, he should be sent to visit with our illustrious Governor. Maybe the helicopter will break down and save some of the taxpayer's money.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

Dropped off the twins of evil this evening... got rid of them before the full moon ....as soon as they left our possesion a Culvers appeared ...coincidence? ..... i think not !


nice to meet you Indy !!! good luck ....

s


----------

